# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Ból w klatce piersiowej (sercu?) przy przeroście ściany lewej komory

## Gość

Witam. Mam 19 lat i *mierny przerost ściany lewej komory*. Jestem aktywnym sportowcem: piłka nożna, bieganie, siłownia. Ciśnienie kiedyś miałem za wysokie, teraz kiedy bym nie zmierzył jest w normie. Jakichś nagłych wzrostów tętna nie mam.
Lekarz powiedział, że jak będę *prawidłowo* trenował pod okiem profesjonalisty to nic mi nie będzie.

Wszystko fajnie tylko, że trenuję *prawidłowo* tzn. progi tlenowe przy bieganie mam określone, nie przeginam z treningiem, dietę mam prawidłową itd. ale od pewnego czasu mam czasem dziwne problemy z sercem a mianowicie nagle (nie zawsze to ma związek z bezpośrednim wysiłkiem bo łapie mnie np. wieczorem albo z samego rana kilka albo nawet kilkanaście godzin po treningu) zaczynam *coś* czuć w klatce. Wydaje mi się, że to jest ewidentnie w okolicach serca. To jest taki ucisk, czuje ciśnienie w klatce bardziej po lewej stronie, czasem lekko promieniuje do ramienia lub w dół w stronę brzucha.
Czasem łapie mnie to podczas biegania, wtedy muszę się na chwile zatrzymać, uspokoić i przechodzi. Zawsze (prawie) uciska jak zaczynam biec na tętnie około 170 kilka minut (mój HR max to około 200) bez rozruszania, rozgrzewki....

Aha i to nie jest kolka...

Jakimi patologiami w sercu to może być spowodowane? (poza tym przerostem ściany komory)
Może to w ogóle nie serce?
Jakie generalnie są konsekwencje, wskazania itd. dla przerostu ściany lewej komory? (lekarz mi nie wiele powiedział, w sumie nic)

----------


## zacheusz112

Witam.
Skutkiem tego podwyższonego ciśnienia, o którym Pan wspomniał,jak również możliwego zwiększenia napięcia końcowoskurczowego,jest prawdopodobnie ten mierny przerost lewej komory serca.Skutkiem tego jest pewne niedotlenienie mięśnia sercowego,a to wiąże się przy wykonywaniu wysiłku fizycznego,z szybszym przeciążeniem tego narządu,stąd też Pana dolegliwości.
Konsekwencje przerostu lewej komory są różne,od arytmii po dość niebezpieczne zaburzenia związane z pracą serca.
Nie pisze Pan o lekach,które w tej sytuacji powinien Pan przyjmować,być może że Pan je przyjmuje.Są to leki z grupy 
ACE inhibitorów i leków blokujących kanały wapniowe,tzw.beta- blokery.Leki te mogą w pewnym stopniu zmniejszyć masę przerostu(10%),a tym samym zwiększyć ukrwienie mięśnia sercowego.Oczywiście pewien wysiłek fizyczny jest w tym przypadku wskazany,ale czy uprawianie sportu wyczynowego w tej sytuacji jest najrozsądniejsze,powinno się to poważnie rozważyć.Jak pokazują przykłady z życia sportowców z podobnymi problemami,ten wysiłek jest nie zawsze wskazany.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie i życzę zdrowia i sukcesów w sporcie.

----------


## Gosc

Dziękuję za odpowiedź.

Leków żadnych nie przyjmuję. A czy mogę przyjmować jakies naturalne substancje w formie pożywienia lub suplementy diety/leki dostępne bez recepty, takie które nie wymagają konsultacji z lekarzem, tak pro forma? Z tego co Pan pisze pójdę do dobrego kardiologa zajmującego się sportowcami i porobię dokładne badania, żeby wiedzieć dokładniej co mogę a czego nie.


A czy może orientuje się Pan jak wygląda sytuacja ze sportami walki a dokładnie z tzw. "oddech siły" który polega na kompresji powietrza w brzuchu co powoduje ogromne cisnienie (to ten patent który pozwala łamać deski, cegły lub przyjmować na brzuch dowolnie silne uderzenia twardymi przedmiotami).
Wszędzie piszą, że praktykowanie tego jest niewskazane dla osób cierpiących na "choroby serca" ale chorób serca jest sporo więc jak sytuacja wygląda w moim przypadku?

----------


## zacheusz112

Jako naturalne suplementy można uznać dietę ograniczająca zbyt dużą zawartość soli zawartość,tłuszczów zwierzęcych i nabiałów o wysokim procencie tłuszczy.Chodzi o to, by nie zwiększać ryzyka wrastania ciśnienia tętniczego i wzrostu nadmiernego poziomu cholesterolu i trójglicerydów,które mogą jeszcze ograniczyć dotlenianie mięśnia sercowego.
Do innych można zaliczyć suplementację żywnością zawierająca kwasy omega-3(zwłaszcza ryby),preparaty z magnezem,antyoksydanty(wit.C,beta - karoten) orzechy,pełnoziarniste pieczywo.Preparaty oraz soki i herbatki z głogiem.
Biovital jest również wskazany w tych problemach,związanych z wysiłkiem.
Co do medycyny sportowej,to przykro mi ale nie mam rozeznania.
Pozdrawiam.

----------

